# Building a base for racing this year



## Newlander (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone

This year I am looking at starting to do some road races. A few years ago I did some mtb racing but other then that have not been on the bike much.

I was just wondering how people recommended how to build my base and how long it will probably take. I am only 19 so am hoping that I can build reasonably fast because of quick recovery but at the same time dont want to over due it. At the moment I can do 45mins to an hr without much hassle.

I am in Australia so weather is nice at the moment (just thought I would mention because I can ride outside all the time and dont need to use trainer unlike a good number of you in the northern hemisphere this time of year).

Anyway, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are lots of multiple part answers, but a good start would be to ride at an endurance heart-rate for a given cadence/effort. Once you start fatiguing, your heart rate will start to slowly creep upwards. Ride for another half hour at the same cadence effort, then your done for the day. Over time, your ability to go faster and longer for the same lower heart-rate should improve.

I'm sure you'll get much more scientific answers than this, but at least this is something you can go out and do right now....

If your looking for literature - you can go the free route, and scour these forums. They have all kinds of information - and sometimes priceless nuggets of wisdom are given to us from the elder statesmen of cycling. 

Or, you can go with either 'Base Building for Cyclists' by Thomas Chapple, or 'The Cyclist's Training Bible' by Joe Friel.

Both have workouts for all phases of base training.

Just remember to listen to your body as well. If your losing interest, or not having any fun, take a rest day. Recovery is not only for the body, but for the mind as well.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Newlander said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> This year I am looking at starting to do some road races. A few years ago I did some mtb racing but other then that have not been on the bike much.
> 
> ...


Where in Australia?

Sounds like your overall training load is not high.

Add 30-minutes per week to your regular weekly total ride duration over the next 4-6 weeks. Include one longer ride of 2 hours, and in latter weeks start to add some efforts at hard tempo of 15-30 minutes, and or do at least one hilly ride day per week. Long ride moves to 2.5 - 3 hrs by end of this period.


----------



## Newlander (Jan 26, 2012)

*base building*

Thanks for the advice 

I live in Port Macquarie but will be doing my racing more in Newcastle where I am going to uni. In NSW if your not to familiar with the country.

A few more questions.

The few rides I have been going on I find it really hard to keep my heart rate from going over 160 if I am pushing at all or over 175 on a hill. These are in my zone 4 and 5 respectively. Is this weird or is my fitness just that bad. I have tried to keep it in like zone 2 and 3 like a lot of things say but it is so slow and boring. Even at the high zones I seem to recover fine.

Also was curious once I have a base of like 6 weeks, how many weeks of intervals or more refined training will it take for me to notice a difference?

thanks again


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Newlander said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> I live in Port Macquarie but will be doing my racing more in Newcastle where I am going to uni. In NSW if your not to familiar with the country.
> 
> ...


I'm in Sydney, been to Port Macquarie a few times and even raced there in 2006.

Don't be concerned with HR rising on hills. That's normal and natural. There is no need to be a zone drone, just ride and keep effort up on the flatter terrain and just ride the hills as you feel on the day. Some days you'll want to just tap out steadily up the hills, other days you might be inclined to attack them a little harder.

If you gradually increase how much you do each week, you will notice fitness improvements over the next 6 weeks.

After 2-3 weeks, use that section between Port and Lake Cathie for some hard tempo work once per week, not quite but nearly long time trial effort level. Do one effort each way, with a few minutes recovery in between (roll into Lake Cathie and cruise before turning back to Port. That should give you a couple of quality 10-15 minute efforts per week.


----------



## Newlander (Jan 26, 2012)

*base building*

Oh yeah I have a bunch of relatives down in Sydney at Richmond and Lane cove.

So the last few days have been doing an hr or so.

Today was feeling pretty good and pushed a little harder on the hills and then sort of tried to push pretty hard for the last 15 min of the ride for whatever reason.

For the last 12 min or so my hr was above 195. Is this bad? 
That the sort of 'tempo' you were talking about starting to do after 2 or 3 weeks?

thanks again


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Newlander said:


> For the last 12 min or so my hr was above 195. Is this bad?
> That the sort of 'tempo' you were talking about starting to do after 2 or 3 weeks?


The absolute HR isn't that important but rather the intensity relative to your own self. Hard tempo is about the pace you could maximally sustain for about 2 hours say.

If using HR to help guide you, then it's about HR relative to your own HR response (either maximal HR or HR at "threshold"). Here's a guide:


----------



## Newlander (Jan 26, 2012)

*base*

Ok then, thanks again.

I will continue on with my general riding for a few weeks without worrying about it.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

just try to enjoy it, if you do, you don't care how fast you're going


----------

